# Albino death adders.



## junglepython2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thought I would share a few pics of this seasons albino death adders. All these guys have had there second shed and are starting to gain some colour.








































And finally a few pics of mum


----------



## Umbral (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats! They look great


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats awesome mate, they look like deadly little F'ers!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 7, 2012)

Unreal they look great mate


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful, congrats !

I agree with Skelhorn, Adders to me have always looked really fearsome, despite their relatively small size.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 7, 2012)

could a hatchy kill?? i couldnt have one, id wanna hold it.


----------



## zulu (Sep 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> could a hatchy kill?? i couldnt have one, id wanna hold it.



Have you made a will JD, remember me in it Bro :lol:


----------



## Stuart (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome mate, well done!!


----------



## No-two (Sep 7, 2012)

Very pretty JP2. Looks like there will be some stunners amongst them, keeping them all? I know I would want to...


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd want to keep them all too lol


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 7, 2012)

wooooowwww! awesome babies, albino adders are one of my favourites


----------



## gozz (Sep 7, 2012)

I found mine to be real aggressive..? hows yours..?


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 7, 2012)

How much would one of these go for. I would think they would be expensive as hell


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 7, 2012)

No-two said:


> Very pretty JP2. Looks like there will be some stunners amongst them, keeping them all? I know I would want to...




I'll hold a couple back but will be selling some soon.



gozz said:


> I found mine to be real aggressive..? hows yours..?



Yeah much the same, makes them a dream to feed though.

- - - Updated - - -



justdragons said:


> could a hatchy kill?? i couldnt have one, id wanna hold it.



If you had an anaphlyatic reaction I'm sure they could. If it was purely the effects of the venom I'd think you'd have to let them have a good chew to be lethal but hard to say as everyone reacts differently.


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 8, 2012)

How much are they sale for?


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 8, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice looking snakes


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice work !!!!!


----------



## cement (Sep 8, 2012)

They make a beautiful adult snake for sure. Hows mum she would be fairly quite wouldn't she?
Most wild adders I deal with are pretty docile, but any sort of injury turns them into a weapon of mass destruction.
Nice looking animals.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 8, 2012)

cement said:


> They make a beautiful adult snake for sure. Hows mum she would be fairly quite wouldn't she?
> Most wild adders I deal with are pretty docile, but any sort of injury turns them into a weapon of mass destruction.
> Nice looking animals.



Yeah mum is a dream, handles a hook really well. I don't free handle but I'm fairly confident you could get away with it with her without any dramas. The babies on the other hand don't need much encourgement to bite which makes feeding them really easy. I was away recently and my sister managed to feed the whole litter without problems and she had never fed an adder before that day.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice looking snakes Adam! 

Ship to NZ???


----------



## Lockie (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow they're great! I find the shape of their heads fascinating - like Rob-n-Son said, they really do look fearsome! Even more in albino!

regards,

Lockie


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, those are neat looking!


----------



## adelherper (Sep 12, 2012)

put my name down for one of them bad boys


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 13, 2012)

adelherper said:


> put my name down for one of them bad boys



PM sent


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 13, 2012)

i cant believe how cute they are.... ADORABLE

Sorta like my wife... Adorable, but provoke and DIE. Crazy arabs i swear 

Could you PM me price junglepython2? I wont be buying, but a ball park figure would be good for my plans down the track  Cheers mate


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Nice looking snakes Adam!
> 
> Ship to NZ???



Sorry Paul, missed your post, trade you for some of your Tuatara's?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2012)

What will a breeding pair of tuataras get me? I can throw in a kea too if you want... Bloody bird has eaten through all the seals in the windows around the house....


----------



## Pythonlovers (Sep 15, 2012)

i always find these guys so amazing to look at! there so pretty! what are they're requirements? ie heating, enclosure size, feeding? as i would like to get one one day in the near future


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pythonlovers said:


> i always find these guys so amazing to look at! there so pretty! what are they're requirements? ie heating, enclosure size, feeding? as i would like to get one one day in the near future




They don't require much, they thrive in tubs, obviously down south they need some heating, and I use heat cord. Feeding is no different to any other snake. Though you wouldn't feed overly large prey items like you would a python and there crap smells worse.


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

Elapids dont do anything for me but I do like those, well done.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Ash, heard a little rumour that these guys have already been bred overseas!


----------



## Retic (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes I seem to remember something about that myself


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 20, 2012)

I just found this thread. Nice pictures, it's good to see they turned out well and are making babies for you  I can't describe how exciting it is to start a morph and see it reproducing in other collections like this! I should stop being so slack and put pictures of some of mine up


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Couple more pics


----------



## spotlight (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a albino adder from junglepython2 and could not be happier with it , amazing snakes in the flesh


----------



## Nellynake (Oct 11, 2012)

how much would they sell for? just interesting to find out. They look amazing


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 11, 2012)

My girl. I took these pics tonight.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> My girl. I took these pics tonight.



They're gorgeous... Tho, I think you need to teach Adam how to take photos of his lovely ones too... Great photos!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 11, 2012)

When i get asked, "are they from Sdajis line?" im like, "is there another line?"
so my question is "Has anyone else bred albino northern, or any albino adders,
that didnt originate from Sdaji?"


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 11, 2012)

There has been another line of commons around for a long time Baz, not sure if they are still kicking around though. But Sdaji's are the only northens that I know of.


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 12, 2012)

AAAA THEY ARE SO CUTE. Desperate for my elapid license!


----------



## Rickyp (Dec 12, 2012)

congrats they are really great looking snakes


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 13, 2012)

Very mean looking don't know if ill ever keep elapids though. What's a rough price on one ?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 25, 2017)

darn, old thread..could quickly get an advanced license in a week and get a few adders.(not that I have the money for them though, lol.)


----------

